# THERAPY MAY BE NEEDED



## brucejscott (Jun 10, 2012)

I need somebody to talk me out of buying and building the Airfix 1/48 Sea Vixen for the Aircraft Carrier GB. At $45.00 USD and free shipping, it's an offer that is almost to good to pass up. HELP! Somebody talk me out of this insane purchase!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 10, 2012)

Well.....naaaah...you're on your own pal, sorry!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 10, 2012)

If you can't talk yourself out of it, WHAT make you think we can?


----------



## muscogeemike (Jun 10, 2012)

Look at it as an investment. I believe modeling, as we know it today, is a dying art form. Kids aren’t into it and as we “old timers” decrease the market will decrease. Eventually nobody will make them and you will have a collectable.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 10, 2012)

which means whatever is $45 now will be $95 next month. Go for it!

(_hiding behind couch, peeking at Bruce....)_


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 10, 2012)

Well, I'm apparently an enabler, GO FOR IT!


----------



## brucejscott (Jun 10, 2012)

Some help you guys are. But you are all right. I could justify the purchase any number of ways ( stimulate the economy, exactly 7 months since my last cigarette, etc. ), but reality is, I WANT TO BUILD IT! So guess what I'm doing for the Carrier GB! AHHAHAHAHAHA!!!



P.S.
Where the hell am I going to put this thing when I'm done? It's huge! Oh well, to late now.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 10, 2012)

brucejscott said:


> ...P.S. Where the hell am I going to put this thing when I'm done? It's huge! Oh well, to late now.


Hang it from the ceiling!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 10, 2012)

Good Man! Buy that sucker! Money? What's that? It's only a mere bag of shells!


----------



## N4521U (Jun 11, 2012)

I tried once, I was going to talk to my dog about my 1/32 Tamiya P-51, it was useless, I live in an animal free complex.
It's hopeless, you'll just have to give in to temptation!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 11, 2012)

Resistance is Futile...


----------



## Njaco (Jun 11, 2012)

brucejscott said:


> P.S.
> Where the hell am I going to put this thing when I'm done? It's huge! Oh well, to late now.



No sympathy here....

(_sits on his couch staring at the 1/24 Airfix Bf 109E still in the box, shakes head....)_


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 11, 2012)

Hey man it's only money and look what you get……………………..4 months entertainment.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 11, 2012)

Let the force be with you ......


----------



## Glider (Jun 11, 2012)

Buy the kit and be done with it, Therapy costs more


----------



## brucejscott (Jun 11, 2012)

Temptation knocked on my door, I answered, I invited her in for a drink and we started to chat...



WHOA! WRONG FORUM! I bought the kit. You only live once. Should be here next week. Thanks for the therapy guys.


----------



## muscogeemike (Jun 11, 2012)

Your over thinking it, buy the damn thing! Aren’t all of us Americans rich anyway?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 12, 2012)

Njaco said:


> No sympathy here....
> 
> (_sits on his couch staring at the 1/24 Airfix Bf 109E still in the box, shakes head....)_


I had the Airfix 1/24 scale Ju87B when I was a kid!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 12, 2012)

NO!!! DON'T!!!
Who are we kidding, 
YES!!! DO!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 12, 2012)

Glider said:


> Buy the kit and be done with it, Therapy costs more



 but true!


----------

